# Chipping on the ends



## NV Hunter (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi all,  I am getting chipping on the end of my blinks after  I have done my CA finish have any view experiences?


----------



## jsolie (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you using metal bushings?  A bit of paste wax on them can help with separation.

I tend to use delrin finishing bushings with a CA finish and have had good luck with those.  I have finished with just the blank between centers (no bushings) and have had that work out as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 14, 2015)

You are letting the finish buildup too thick. Try putting five to ten coats of thin CA on and then remove the blank and sand tube ends to flush, then put them back on the bushings and apply more CA.


----------



## NV Hunter (Dec 14, 2015)

I do leave the bushings on I didn't know that there were delrin I can buy. But I will have to try putting just a few coats on and removing and putting them back on one thing I am using is thick CA from the hobby story.


----------



## Jack Parker (Dec 14, 2015)

Ian, thick CA will build up very quickly. The delrin bushing will be your best bet. You can use the paste wax as previously recommended, you may still need to very carefullly part them off to cut the built-up glue at the ends of your tubes.


----------



## JimB (Dec 14, 2015)

Thick ca is not very good for finishing. Try thin or medium.


----------



## magpens (Dec 14, 2015)

Turning between centers with no bushings cured that chipping problem for me.


----------



## csr67 (Dec 15, 2015)

magpens said:


> Turning between centers with no bushings cured that chipping problem for me.



Same here... I used Derlin CA bushings and often got chipping or tear-out when removing the finished blank.  I switched to finishing between centers and problem solved!


----------



## NV Hunter (Dec 15, 2015)

Well I called a buddy and I should have some Delrin tonight.  Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2015)

See the difference????


----------



## NV Hunter (Dec 16, 2015)

So last night I used mold release wax and I work great now I need to make some Delrin bushings. Thanks all for the help?


----------

